# Kamikoto mystery steel



## Bladegeek (Jul 12, 2017)

here's a question for which I don't hold out much hope for finding a satisfactory answer, but might as well ask:

I recently came across a targeted ad on FB for Kamikoto knives. I was intrigued, thus I did what any empirically-minded knife-nerd would do, and I contacted the company to ask them specifically what kind of steel they used and they politely refused to answer. That I found to be highly suspicious, as every other knife I've ever come across gives at least some type of meaningful info about the steel used in production. 

My question, then, is: does anyone have any meaningful info on the steel? Not general knife performance, but any metallurgical specs?

Much obliged, 
Andy


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope, went to website, all they say is corrosion resistant steel. If you watch the video, the blade steel is clad with another stainless. now do you buy the santoku from their website for $675 or from eBay for $169?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

there was a lot of discussion on these knives earlier. read this thread https://cheftalk.com/index.php?threads/kamikoto-knives.91253/ they talk about Niigata steel, it is the same as saying Pittsburgh steel 40 years ago.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

scott livesey said:


> Nope, went to website, all they say is corrosion resistant steel. If you watch the video, the blade steel is clad with another stainless. now do you buy the santoku from their website for $675 or from eBay for $169?


Or do you opt for something from a less hoaky company, likely both costing less [than the ebay price] and being a whole lot better?


----------

